# Split toenail?



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Anyone have a dog that had this? I'm going to call the vet 
as soon as they open, but was curious as to treatment/outcome.
It isn't split down the middle, but just on the underneath 
(hard to see!) part of the nail. She isn't limping at all.

Thanks.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Sort of like she ripped it off?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Does it look like this:










I put EMT gel on it at first, then gauze, then wrapped it in vet wrap. It was goopy here (poop, mud, sludge) so I also put a waterproof booty over that when we went out to potty. I took it off every time we were inside for extended periods so it could dry out and heal. It did  However, if your dog's nails are splitting - I have heard of dogs that have problems with this due to diet and also genetics...Mine, I KNEW was just an injury....


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Not like she ripped it off, and there's no blood
at all thank goodness. More like a layer of
nail got really dry?

She had been worrying at it, and I treated it
for a week with Vetericyn and twice a day Rimadyl,
which got her to leave it alone and seemed better,
but last night while trying to trim, I had 68 pounds
of bucking bronco, so it must be hurting her.

I've got an appt. for later this afternoon, we'll
see what happens.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Kiya has had the same issue with her nail, looked just like that. I had no problem. I kept it as clean as I could with a betadine solution. I did manage to wrap it with vet wrap and I kept a boot on her.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

my female had a split nail last summer.........she ended up having to go to the Vets for it.........it was split up the middle...he first used some tissue adhesive and glued it.......it didn't hold and ended up splitting more, so we had to go back in and he had to sedate her and rip the nail off.......


----------

